# Primefaces und CSS kombinieren



## WIStudent88 (14. Mai 2014)

Abend Leute 

also ich bin das erste mal hier im Forum und bitte um eure Hilfe/Kenntnisse

Ich bin totaler Anfänger was die xhtml-Programmierung mit primefaces angeht. 

Ich hab da n kleines Problem und zwar möchte ich zu einem neuen Fenster was geöffnet werden soll, in diesem FAll die "Quittung", das Design mit CSS erstelle. 

XHTML mit PrimeFaces:

```
<p:dialog id="issue" header="Quittung" widgetVar="issues" resizable="false"  
              showEffect="fade" hideEffect="explode"> 

<h:panelGrid id="Beleg_erstellen" columns="2" cellpadding="5"> 

<p:separator></p:separator>	

<font>
Firma X

<br>Straße Y</br>
12345 Hamburg
</font>

<br></br>
<br></br>

<font>
Coca-Cola GmbH
<br>Rothenbaumchaussee 33</br>
20097 Hamburg
</font>

<br></br>
<br></br>

 	<h:outputLabel value="Artikel: " />
 	<h:outputLabel  value="Cola" />
		
    <h:outputLabel for="volumen" value="Volumen:" />  
   	<h:outputText value="1.5 L" />
     		         
     <h:outputLabel for="flaschenart" value="Flaschenart:" />  
     <h:outputText value="Plastik" /> 


<p:commandButton value="Drucken" styleClass="styleOrange" />
<p:commandButton value="Abbrechen" styleClass="styleOrange" />

</h:panelGrid>
</p:dialog>

----
Zum beispiel sollen diese commandbuttons orange werden und das sieht bei mir im css file so aus:

.styleOrange{
	background-color:orange;
}
-----
Ganz oben steht bei mir:
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	  xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	  xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	  xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	  xmlns:p="http://primefaces.org/ui">
	
<h:head>
	<title><ui:insert name="title">Warenwirtschaftssystem 1.0</ui:insert></title>
	<!-- rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="resources/WWS.css"/ -->
	<h:outputStylesheet name="resources/WWS.css" library="resources" />
</h:head>

....
</html>
```


Meine Frage lautet nun: was genau muss ich in der css file schreiben, damit sich bei mir z.b. die hintergrundfarbe ändert oder die schriftart usw. ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß


----------



## stg (18. Mai 2014)

Du kannst ganz normal CSS verwenden, schließlich wird aus deiner xhtml-Seite letzten Ende ganz normales HTML generiert! Schau dir den generierten HTML-Code einfach mal an, dann siehst du, was du für Style-Klassen du jeweils überschreiben musst.


----------

